# Rigging Jigs



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So, are there a few websites to figure out what the best approach is to create my own ratlines and shrouds for a sail boat? Is there a DIY site or place that explains how to do this myself?

Maybe someone here can explain how it is done and how to tie off the knots (if there are special knots that need to be made).

I need to figure out if a ship is 1/72 scale....what size should the rigging be so that it is in scale with the kit? 


My kit "The Black Pearl" comes with pre-molded plastic ratlines....this will just not do...I will need to create my own ratlines and looking for some guideance.

This is my very first ship building experience...I'm normally a figure modeler but wanted to expand and get into a new area of modeling.

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bet these guys have what you need:
http://www.modelexpo-online.com/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A lot of old Heller kits have a jig included and they are more in scale with plastic ship kits versus the jigs sold for larger wood ships. Its not hard to make your own either esepcially if your kit has molded plastic ratlines. You can replicate the size and spacing of the lines with a DIY pin board


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of Heller and Airfix Sailing ship kits has this. Its used with a combination of CA glue to hold the rigging together but I have seen how awful they will look when the rig losses adhesion. Better to use a sewing needle to poke through for better results


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the info.

So I knew that there would be certain types of knots used for rigging. I just came across this:

"each row is tied with single "clove hitch" knots from shroud to shroud."

Can someone point me to a description of the knots used in rigging and how to actually tie them?

I'm a complete newbie to ship building and these terms have me scratching my head!

Thanks,
MMM


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Monstermodelman, this is a clovehitch










I have seen pros actually using them on their ratlines on their wooden kits but its painstakingly a very slow, tedious and monotonous process as each knot is held by an alligator head clamp and CA glue applied on each and every knot to ensure they stay where they are suppose to be.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ryoga,
Thanks for the picture. So what kind of knot is used to create a ratline or catwalk? Does it matter?

I guess if I wanted to create my own rigging for my Black Pearl kit...I need to know what to make the shrouds, ratline and other tie-offs look like and what kind of knots to use and have no references to work from...any help here would be greatly appreciated!

thanks!

MMM


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Its going to take an entire book to explain what line goes where as there are so many different types used for specific purpose (I myself am still learning but I have yet to apply any yet as I haven't reach the rigging part yet). Here's a link to one of the tutorial I found very helpful.

http://www.all-model.com/Rigging-1/Rigging%20period%20ship%20models.html

Hope this can help you too


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

That was a GREAT help! 

Pictures with words telling you what all these terms mean have been immensely helpful in sorting out all the confusion and seeing these pictures has helped immensely in figuring out what the experienced ship builders or experts are even talking about.

For a novice...I need either pictures, or for someone to explain or talk landsman English, or I just need to learn the different parts of a ship and the terms that go with it...that might take me longer than actually building the model! LOL!

This was PRICELESS!!!

Thanks Ryoga!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------

